# Turtle juice box



## Team Gomberg (Oct 5, 2013)

After a tough day, I cracked a smile when I realized the Juice boxes I bought for my kids have turtles on them 

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 5, 2013)

LOL, LOVE IT!


----------



## wellington (Oct 6, 2013)

OMG, Heather. You have been bitten and bitten bad . Thankfully it's a good bite. That's too funny


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 9, 2013)

Haha. Very nice.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

went to the fridge for a beer to calm down with, and found that. haha


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 9, 2013)

no beer for me  I get drunk on Jesus 

This picture has inspired me to make these fruit turtles. A half apple, grapes..should be easy compared to the turtle watermelon I did. Although that was easy, too


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2013)

cool beans! ...... I mean juice!!!!!

Heather you gave me a great idea for a fun thread for everyone ...."stay tuned"




nate.mann said:


> went to the fridge for a beer to calm down with, and found that. haha
> 
> 
> 0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
> ...



OK ...Nate ... 10 beers later ... do ya see Jesus?


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> cool beans! ...... I mean juice!!!!!
> 
> Heather you gave me a great idea for a fun thread for everyone ...."stay tuned"
> 
> ...





that. was. awesome. haha. my stomach hurts from laughing as hard as i did at that. im only on my third, yes i see Him. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## luvpetz27 (Oct 9, 2013)

You better not be drinking nate.mann!! 
You are 16 yrs old!!!!!!! lol
unless you really are trying to see Jesus!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2013)

My tummy hurts too! ..... HA HA HA AHA HAHA A....


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Oct 9, 2013)

Lmfao that's a nice Jesus


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

luvpetz27 said:


> You better not be drinking nate.mann!!
> You are 16 yrs old!!!!!!!



its craft, not to get wasted. haha. 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## luvpetz27 (Oct 9, 2013)

nate.mann said:


> luvpetz27 said:
> 
> 
> > You better not be drinking nate.mann!!
> ...


----------



## oknursedana (Oct 9, 2013)

Holy crap I laughed so hard I almost woke my daughter! Just looking at the pic before reading I didn't get it. Totally do now!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2013)

Ha Ha Ha ....... Sorry Heather .... I just had to .. once I read your guys convo .. was just too perfect timing . By the way ... where did you get the turt juice boxes. I would like to get some , as I collect knick knacks or turt and tort stuff.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 9, 2013)

Walmart man! They have everything lol

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

luvpetz27 said:


> nate.mann said:
> 
> 
> > luvpetz27 said:
> ...



and so far, this Guinness Draught is very nice 


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 9, 2013)

Btw, you are lucky I'm not a Muslim JD. Try to post a picture of allah as a dogs butt hole and you'd get your head cut off...literally.
I don't like the picture but I'll have tolerance (agree to disagree) and know you have a right to view things how you want. I won't make death threats  
My God loves you, so will I  

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2013)

good thing .... as that pooch must be blessed ....and I did have another shot that happened to me in pancakes once ..but I ate it before I took the pic! ...


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Oct 9, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> good thing .... as that pooch must be blessed ....and I did have another shot that happened to me in pancakes once ..but I ate it before I took the pic! ...



Hahahaha


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 9, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> .and I did have another shot that happened to me in pancakes once ..but I ate it before I took the pic! ...



 nice


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> good thing .... as that pooch must be blessed ....and I did have another shot that happened to me in pancakes once ..but I ate it before I took the pic! ...



some interesting things have been seen in pancakes. theyre the best breakfast ever..apart from a plate piled with bacon.


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Oct 9, 2013)

Was ashamed to find that Bruce is not blessed...


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

oh boy. haha


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> Walmart man! They have everything lol
> 
> Sent from my TFOapp



Do they sell Holy Water ? ....... I think Lettuce Man's Dog needs some !


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 9, 2013)

Can't sell something that doesn't exist  

Or just put some water in a pot on the stove and boil the HELL out of it. LOL.


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Oct 9, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Team Gomberg said:
> 
> 
> > Walmart man! They have everything lol
> ...



There's not enough Holy Water in the world to bless that sphincter


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Team Gomberg said:
> 
> 
> > Walmart man! They have everything lol
> ...



holy water fixes everything..its like religions duct tape.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm not sure he wants to use duct tape ......that could be asking for trouble ....




Team Gomberg said:


> Can't sell something that doesn't exist
> 
> Or just put some water in a pot on the stove and boil the HELL out of it. LOL.



hahahahah Heather! ...


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2013)

GOT JUICE?


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

oh no. you guys are making my stomach hurt again. haha


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2013)

.....


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Oct 9, 2013)

She's got some juice


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 9, 2013)

nate.mann said:


> 0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
> 0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
> 1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog



Now that's a lot of juice!..........


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> nate.mann said:
> 
> 
> > 0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
> ...



hell yeah. haha.




0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Oct 9, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> nate.mann said:
> 
> 
> > 0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
> ...



Too much juice


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

DevilsLettuce said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > nate.mann said:
> ...





agreed




0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh boy...this thread has gone off the deep end, over the river and through the woods!

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 9, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> Oh boy...this thread has gone off the deep end, over the river and through the woods!
> 
> Sent from my TFOapp



oh i havent even gotten to post my favorite picture yet. haha


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 10, 2013)

Good...maybe you shouldn't post it. Not here. 
:shy:
Thx

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 10, 2013)

which is why i withheld, i was debating as to whether or not i would get in trouble for it. haha


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## AnnV (Oct 10, 2013)

WTH happened here?!?! 0_O
From cute juice box turtles to this?! D:

Ann from CT


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 10, 2013)

It was either the juice or Nate's Beers. .....I don't drink so it had to be the "juice"....! 

Heather God told me you were Angel........especially putting up with us knuckle heads......


I'm off to Wal-Mart today ....for "Juice".... thanks for the hot tip!~
Have a wonderful day ..........


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Oct 10, 2013)

I shouldn't have got Nate excited with the first pics I posted...


----------

